# طلب كورس automation رجاء لاصحاب الخبره



## MIZOMF (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا مازن من السودان خريج دبلوم هندسه اتصالات وانتو عارفين انو الدبلوم يعني تقني وصراحه المنافسه في الوظائف ناااار او يكون معك واسطه وانا عارف كورس الautomation مهم لاي مهندس او بالاخص plc and scada ووجدت معهد هندي في السودان بيدرس الكورس في مده شهر واحد بس ب1000 دولار وبصففتي غير موظف صعبه . فبليييز لكل من لديه خبره في هذه المجال يعطيني القليل من معرفته ولو وجدت كتب بالعربيه اكون مشكور لكم ...:34: :34: :34:


----------

